# how often do you change brake fluid?



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

just wondering how necessary it is to change the fluid every 2 years as our manuals say. driving habits must affect this i would think. how exactly does the fluid break down over time? any thoughts are welcome. thks.


----------



## revensonjr (Nov 6, 2000)

I read that also...I've nver changed and mine is 4 yrs old. I think i'll replace it this summer though...with something a little above standard of course.
Anybody with knowledge...I want to know about this issue too!


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (revensonjr)*

Over time the fluid absorbs moisture which in turn lowers the boiling point of the fluid.


----------



## gcarson (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*

In addition to lowering the boiling point condensation also can lead to corrosion of the hardlines and premature failure of the lines. Not much of an issue on new cars but it takes it toll after a few years.


----------



## revensonjr (Nov 6, 2000)

how does water get into a sealed system like that?


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: (revensonjr)*

sounds to me that, if we don't track or otherwise beat our cars, we could go more than 2 years safely, maybe 3 or 4 with no issues.


----------



## gcarson (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (petesell)*

I really doubt that even a 5 year interval for fluid change would hurt anything. It more depends on how often you work on your brake systems as in upgrades. Each time the system is opened and bleed there is an opportunity for air to get in the system as well as moisture from fluid that is added. After awhile these minute amounts add up and this is where the problems start. I have an '86 Scirocco that has only had the fluid changed twice that I remember, well three times I just added 11" discs to the front and new fluid while I was at it. So as long as you have it changed occassionally you should be all set.


----------



## C_Kyle (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (gcarson)*

Whoh, I have not changed the fluid in my Vento since 97. I just changed brakes last week, so I guess I will do it next time.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (petesell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petesell* »_sounds to me that, if we don't track or otherwise beat our cars, we could go more than 2 years safely, maybe 3 or 4 with no issues. 

What's the point of stretching it out that far? $10 every 2 years isn't exactly a bank breaker.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
What's the point of stretching it out that far? $10 every 2 years isn't exactly a bank breaker.

Also a heck of a lot cheaper than replacing an ABS Pump, or Master Cylindar that's become gunked up by old fluid, bits of corrosion from the rest of the system ....
C'mon folks. Flush it every 2 years. It really does make a difference.


----------



## fat biker (Feb 16, 2001)

Cracks me up to no end.
For the most part, those of us here on this forum are car nuts.
And we have a bunch of guys that don't seem to get routine maintenance.
VW specs two years on the fluid.
As f1forkvr6 points out... I bet you guys have never seen the BROWN fluid that comes out of a car that has been neglected.
The system is not sealed. Moisture gets into the fluid, it's hygroscopic. This is a BAD thing.
Change the stinking fluid on schedule, would 'ya!
I'm done.
fat biker
P.S. here's a good fyi http://www.babcox.com/editorial/bf/bf40142.htm



_Modified by fat biker at 7:55 AM 3-31-2004_


----------



## BikeBoy24 (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: (fat biker)*

2 years


----------



## Bujan (Oct 24, 2003)

*conditions?*

I once took some classes of how to take care of your car and some basics, the guy said, that the brake fluid should be changed depending on the conditions your brakes are exposed to, in Costa Rica is recommend to change it every year, but some ppl has never done it in a 1995 vehicle...I personally do it every year, and my car runs about 600km a month.


----------



## C_Kyle (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (fat biker)*

Fat Biker, you are right. I am ashamed of myself.


----------

